# After installing Gimp help



## Jolie (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi guys here on FreeBSD forum thanks for letting me join this cool site.

My friend was helping me install FreeBSD on VirtualBox and everything was going smoothly until after I installed Gimp.

I get a message in terminal:

```
==========================================================
bash requires fdescfs(5) mounted on /dev/fd

If you have not done it yet, please do the following:

  mount -t fdescfs fdesc /dev/fd

To make it permanent, you need the following lines in /etc/fstab:

  fdesc  /dev/fd  fdescfs  rw  0  0
==========================================================
Message for sdl-1.2.15_7,2:

Your SDL library has been built with libvgl support, which means that you
can run almost any SDL application straight on your console (VESA 2.0
compatible videocard is required). To do this you have to enable VESA
support in the kernel by adding "option VESA" into your kernel
configuration file and set environment variable "SDL_VIDEODRIVER=vgl".
```
And I get these two popup after install of Gimp:

```
Client: Service main loop failed: VERR_NOT_IMPLEME
```


```
VBoxClient: initialising service: VERR_INTERNAL_ERROR
```
If any of you smart FreeBSD users know how to fix this. Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jul 19, 2015)

The first message is from bash and not to worry about because that's enabled by default. The other two I can't help with right now.


----------



## ljboiler (Jul 20, 2015)

If you are running the i386 version of FreeBSD, have you done the fix called out in the errata "Open Issues" https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.1R/errata.html#open-issues ?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2015)

Neither message is an error and neither have anything to do with The Gimp. The first is already explained by drhowarddrfine. The second is just a message informing you that SDL has been built with libvgl support. 

The "VERR_INTERNAL_ERROR" messages can be ignored, they're from virtualbox and can be ignored. I get them too, every time I start Xorg. Everything works though.


----------

